# Binkie kidded :)



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

My first goat- Binkie, kidded on the 28th. She had trip bucks, but two were very cold when we got home.

We were able to bring one back- he is the golden one. We're calling him "Lucky"- He is mostly blind with only slight light/dark sensitivity. He's a great eater and a real fighter.

The other surviving buck is "Joker" because of the black marks on his eyes and mouth making him look like the Batman character. He was the only kid who ambulated shortly after birth and was able to maintain body heat.

The one we lost was pure white and just didn't have a chance on the cold floor in our mud room (Binkie didn't kid on allllllll that hay she spread over the entire room but the door entry).

I'm honestly surprised that Lucky is still with us and doing so well. All three boys have blue eyes- thinking Binks is homozygous since Stachie is brown-eyed. Too bad only the Y's stuck! Would've loved a doeling. The boys are great and Binks is being an incredible first-time mom. She talks to them, cuddles, grooms them, and lets them nurse as often as they like- like a pro 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2451592&id=6420310&l=65c5c2a604
^^Pictures^^


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

aww wsoooo cute


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cuties!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats  

Sorry about the lost one though


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are really cute. Do you think Lucky will get his sight back?

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, Ladies 

Jan- I do not think his vision will ever come close to normal. He may get better- but i think this is a lack of oxygen during his first minutes... Neuro issues rarely improve significantly, but you never know  I'm hopeful that he'll be able to live out his life and be happy and healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks, Ladies


 :hi5: :wink:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Awwww, congrats on your adorable little bucklings! They are so cute! I am very sorry to hear that you lost one.  :hug: 

Tracy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very adorable indeed! I am sorry you lost one, but it sounds like Lucky and Joker are going to be okay. I also hope Lucky can regain some of his sight. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, trips from a ff? Congrats! So sorry to hear about the one you lost.  Hopefully the little guy with vision problems will correct with time. The brain has an amazing ability to rewire when they are so young. ray:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Binks is my rescue goat- she was taken from a rodeo where she was a tying goat for competitions... Obviously, for the last YEAR she has hated all that is humans. However, she has come around beautifully and doesn't even move out of our way when we WANT her to, lol. She's doing great on the milk stand at night, and she is taking good care of her boys


----------

